# Abella & I wish you a very Merry Christmas!



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Merry Christmas - I am so thankful for the BEST Christmas gift I have ever received.

This is a Christmas unlike any other. While everything else may lock down, its reassuring there is a God who never shuts down.
He will never leave those that trust in him.

“Jesus Christ changed the world on that first Christmas day and he has the power to change your life today and for all eternity.”
🎄 😋🎄


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

What a beautiful sentiment.
Your pup and your home are gorgeous!!
Merry Christmas


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, blessings to you on this significant 2020 Christmas. There are blessings to be found in disappointment of this year---if we seek them. There are seeds that will grow into ensuing years. . . we have learned to be more thankful for the joys of this life & for how God has shown His loving presence in ways we might not normally realize. My love to each of our SM family.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

👍 😎


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Paulann, blessings to you on this significant 2020 Christmas. There are blessings to be found in disappointment of this year---if we seek them. There are seeds that will grow into ensuing years. . . we have learned to be more thankful for the joys of this life & for how God has shown His loving presence in ways we might not normally realize. My love to each of our SM family.


Sandi,
PLEASE give me an update on Lisi..........Even though I have been away from SM for awhile she has remained in my prayers daily.
🐶 🐾🙏


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas! How Beautiful and well said!!💞 beautiful photo decorating with Abella and Love the cartoon clip!!! Dee


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Amen! 🙌✨✝ 

Paulann, your setup (and Abella) are so gorgeous.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, thank you!
She is doing amazingly well & we don't take it for granted! She is a mighty little warrior!
Kitzi, on the other hand has just this week become very "clingy" w/me---totally new. He has always wanted to be near me, but not on my lap. For about a week now he just wants me to hold him?????? He did vomit twice but I believe it was the food---tried him on venison again (he used to do well w/it) & both times he threw it up immediately---just after getting it down. I took him off that & back to turkey---no problems. He has no apparent symptoms----eats great, stool ok, goes for walks as normal. I won't take him in unless I see some physical reason for his behavior.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Paulann, thank you!
> She is doing amazingly well & we don't take it for granted! She is a mighty little warrior!
> Kitzi, on the other hand has just this week become very "clingy" w/me---totally new. He has always wanted to be near me, but not on my lap. For about a week now he just wants me to hold him?????? He did vomit twice but I believe it was the food---tried him on venison again (he used to do well w/it) & both times he threw it up immediately---just after getting it down. I took him off that & back to turkey---no problems. He has no apparent symptoms----eats great, stool ok, goes for walks as normal. I won't take him in unless I see some physical reason for his behavior.


Sandi
I am overjoyed to read your update on how Lisi is doing. 😋
Our little Mighty Mouse is truly an amazing fighter. 😇
AND Im sure your constant love and care along with our GREAT God has made this great report/update possible.
I am thankful that thru SM we have been able to share in Lisi & Kitzis life/journey. 😍
Hugging them with my prayers.
🐶 🐾🎄


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you Paulann. Abella is just as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

pippersmom said:


> Merry Christmas to you Paulann. Abella is just as beautiful as ever!


Kathy,
I was able to spend Christmas Eve with the grandkids - It was so much fun and such a blessing. 
Today is a quiet day - its pouring rain outside which makes the Christmas lights twinkle in such a very special way. Good day for snuggling with Abella, watching classic Christmas Movies (I love Christmas in Connecticut) and reflecting on the meaning of Christmas.

Are things better in Canada than here in California? How are you, Piper and your beautiful grand babies doing?
Did you get to see them and cover them with grandma kisses? I would love to see an updated picture when you get a chance.
🐶 🐾🎄


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy,
> I was able to spend Christmas Eve with the grandkids - It was so much fun and such a blessing.
> Today is a quiet day - its pouring rain outside which makes the Christmas lights twinkle in such a very special way. Good day for snuggling with Abella, watching classic Christmas Movies (I love Christmas in Connecticut) and reflecting on the meaning of Christmas.
> 
> ...


No Paulann, things aren't any better here. As of 12:01 a.m. today the whole province of Ontario is once again in lockdown for at least 28 days. Only thing open is grocery stores and pharmacies and no one is allowed to be with anyone other than those that you live with. Schools are shut down again too

Everyone in my family is doing good but we couldn't get together for Christmas. With my kids and their families there is a total of 21 of us so that's just too many people. We did a Zoom Christmas Eve and got to watch everyone open their presents though so that was better than nothing.

I can't wait to be vaccinated. Canada says they will have everyone done by Sept. and since my hubby and I aren't considered high risk we still have quite a while to wait. We will have lots of missed time with family to make up for next Christmas.
It has been snowing here for 3 days now so at least it looks pretty and very Christmasy out there. I'm glad you had a good Christmas and _ wish you a very Happy New Year. _


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Merry Christmas ! Abella is just marvellous !


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

Abella 🙏❤🧡💛💚💙💜


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

I loved your post. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas Paulann and Abella 🎄🎁✨


----------

